# Northeast Ohio Newbie



## brandofisher (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi i recently moved here from michigan and I am also new to fly fishing..I live near the cuyahoga falls and was wondering of any places to fly fish..today i went to some points on the cuyahoga river and the water was very low and wasnt very fishable..anyone have some suggestions? i dont mind driving (an hour or two) and i need the practice for the steelhead in the fall..but i am clueless of access points on some of these rivers..I would love to get into some smallmouth as of right now..also would be awesome to find some people to tag along with! would love some info thank u


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

look into the rocky river the grand river n chargin river the grand will have more deep pockets for small mouth at this time of the stay closer to tge mouth areas


----------



## brandofisher (Aug 19, 2016)

thanks i was gonna try to hit the chagrin tomorrow


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

not many deep holes on the chirgin gotta go towards the mouth of it for that


----------



## brandofisher (Aug 19, 2016)

oh i didnt realize the grand is only an hour away..any access points you recommend? im wading no boat access


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

there tons of acess on the grand from Fairport ohio to gevena with alot of deep holes map them out tons of metro parks to hike in from


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

I would tell you the names of them.but I do t know them I just know where they are


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

The Cuyahoga is a GREAT place to practice with the flyrod. Tons of smallies, no crowds, and it has FLOW.
Our rivers up here get depressingly slow and low in the late summer (no flow). The Cuyahoga seems to have a base flow 250-300. So when all the other rivers are stagnate pools (20cfs lol), the hoga still has white water with current seams.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I agree. Right now, stick with the Hoga. It has more flow. Might try further down stream by 303 - Boston Mills,
Grand gets real low & slow in summer..


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

We floated Szalay's to Boston and had a good time. We caught some fish (not a ton), but the float was amazing. The rapids and white water made it all worth while (only 300cfs but that was enough for fun).

We passed one group on the water (6 guys, 3 canoes) in the a.m. They passed us near the end of the day, (6 guys, 2 canoes). They said they hit a boulder and blasted a hole in one of the canoes......

Have your game face on if you're gonna shoot the chutes


----------



## dholmes (Jun 29, 2014)

They 'hoga at Fred Fuller Park area in Kent (10 minutes from Cuyahoga Falls) is typically a pretty productive for smallies and northern pike. I've also tied into carp, LMB, some nice channel cats, and a yellow perch every once in a while.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Check out ODNR website for access points on steelhead rivers. They have printable maps.


----------



## brandofisher (Aug 19, 2016)

anyone know of some stretches where i can sight fish for carp?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Don't actually see that many in the river, they're there, of course.
You'd need to find the slower pools when the water is low & clear, I'd think.


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

brandofisher said:


> anyone know of some stretches where i can sight fish for carp?


If you head over to the rocky river, there are places I always see carp. They aren't hard to see because usually a big ol gold fish or two are hanging around as well. If you park by the dog park in Lakewood and walk around by the bridge right there you should be able to see some.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Steelhead season is right around the corner.


----------



## brandofisher (Aug 19, 2016)

Went to the chagrin the other day no steel but got a nice smallie I'm gonna again today!


----------

